# Sun Oil meat haul 3/15/09



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

]








I got to the beach around 8am sunday morning. I had been at the beach the day before looking at beach lots, and the water was green to the beach. We could not belive that after all these fronts that the water looked that good. So I was exicted to be heading down. The wetaher man had given a not so good forecast. But With no rain, and very little wind I hit the beach to find glass conditions. I set up on the beach right by the old Sun Oil pumpers. There was NO ONE on the beach when I was heading down. This would hold true for the entire day as only three vehicals went by all day long. There is just no one at the beach down there this year. The hurricane and weather has most everyone working on there homes or stayinjg home. 
I rigged three casting rods and two kayak rods. Did not take long to catch whitting, so I flung the rods out and paddled out a Bull whitting and a 2lb horse mullet. They went untouched all day. I was hoping for a shark this weekend, but no such luck. No shark baits were touched, and I caught no bull reds today.

BUT we more then made up for the large fish not hitting. Alton and Chris got to the beach around 9am and quickly started to cathc whitting and black drums. The bite was super on whitting and it was no stop action for six hours. My whitting catching ablity was a little slow as they were catching about six to my one. But that was no big deal as there was more then enough to keep us busy for hours. 








Alton with a puppy drum








Chris with a Bull whitting 








Jolly Roger hooked up








Jolly Roger with a puppy drum








Chris with a puppy drum








The meat haul for the day








[/list]

The whitting bite was as good as it gets. Non stop action all day long. The weather held out for us as we never got any heavy rain, and not any wind. I looked at the radar after we left, and seems a strong storm cell had owrked it way down the beach right after we left the beach. Non of the larger baits were hit. The water was green to the beach all day, and further out I had 5-6 vis. 
The next few days once this front clears should be some great fishing at the beach. Call in sick, skip work, do what ever you have to in order to get some sand between your toes. It is about to get good, get on it while can. 
Another great day on the beach with great friends.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome TJ I am heading down tomarrow. I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*nice*

looks like you guys had a good time... i'm looking to take my lil girls to fish off the beach sometime this week..hoping my supv plays hooky with me this week while they are on spring break b/c he has all the good equipment and i have only fished with surf rods one time and that was with him.

where exactly is *Sun Oil pumpers*


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great report JR. Im going to give it a try on tuesday.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

muddnasty said:


> where exactly is *Sun Oil pumpers*


Potlicker

Old Sun Oil is located about two miles east of Stingaree Road road.

But you should be able to catch whitting and puppy drum along the beach anywhere this time of the year. The location is not imporant for them. Just get some fresh dead shrimp, peel them and use small pieces.

There are a lot of slot reds around the SLP/surfside area right now also.

This is some of the best fishing for kids.The action is usually fast, and when they get tierd with fishing they got a beach to play on. Then you can take the fish home, they can help you skin and eat them. Whitting are some very,very good eating fish.

good luck hope you can get your kids on a bunch of fish.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

leave some for us!!!

nice haul JR...


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*lol*



Jolly Roger said:


> Potlicker
> 
> Old Sun Oil is located about two miles east of Stingaree Road road.
> 
> ...


Very Funny, Very funny..lol

Hey man, with no boat and no piers left that i like anymore, i'm just trying to get these girls some fishing/catching action.. (*i use to take them to SLP Pier when i could and they loved it, both caught their first fish ever on the same day-never caught anything but mosquitos when i took them to Seawolf)*

my 7 year old girl is already hooked on fishing/catching, but she is *7* and can get bored real easy if not *CATCHING*.(*i took them to BassPro Shops 2 weeks ago to fish in their pond for KidFish - my 7 year old was hot b/c the lil'4 year old boy right next to us caught about 14 fish to our 1-lol)..* Now the 12 year old, not all that long ago i went through a nasty nasty divorce, so she is with her dad b/c i'm dad and she loves me but trust me if nothing is pulling on her line out comes the old cell phone to drive me nuts(*thats how she spent her time at Kidfish-lol*). anybody with a 12 year old girl knows they love the cell more than you.lol not really but you get my point..lol

Trying to get her hooked before i'm spending more time shooting my shotgun at lil'knucklehead boys instead of fishing.lol

sorry at the long post, but anyway, i really do appreciate your information sir.. Thanks


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I POT LICKED YA!!! not really but close. I fished about a mile west of sunoil. Good water in that area.


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

Jolly Roger, that is as good as it gets right there. I go to PINS and have had many a trip pay a dividend like that , and it is a great feeling . Last week I had the VA cut off half my right foot and they said my fishing is over for 6 months . Somebody come shoot me, My 4x4 will die by then. My reels will be clean and I sure wont need no leaders made up. Hey good luck I hope you and your Daughter sack em up . Whiting is my favorite fish to eat after the great Pomp .
ike


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

Dontt ask me how I did this. It was suppose to go under whiting post. OH well
65 Year OLD DUMMY.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to 2009


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I know this is from '09 but when does the whiting bite turn on? Normally? Looks like something fun for me and my son to do.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Here you go!
Even though the thread is a bit old...info always helps...around the pass at Sargent the whiting run comes at the end of the Sheephead run...they over lap some. But the end of March is when the sheeps have about finished.

The sheeps start at the end of Feb...so you can get in some sheep action before the whiting start to move good.

Again...this around a pass...not the open surf.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man I miss them old post TJ had of catching all them big fish outta a yak!!


----------

